# Favorite Food For Anyone



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

heres a question.....what is the food that everyone in the world likes...


i will start with a guess/suggestion.....potatoes....who doesnt like potatoes of some type....fries, mashed, baked...whatever


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

This is a loaded question. Someone always has to argue the thought, but I will add corn (Its been around a long time) Favorite for anyone, NO! but been a staple through the ages. I think the nearest you could ever get will be fruits or vegies.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

bread. Oh, and Popeye's famous fried chicken, of course!


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Pizza! At least 4 times a week for me!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Rice, my guess is you would be hard pressed to find people around the world that wouldn't eat rice in some shape or form. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Rice, my guess is you would be hard pressed to find people around the world that wouldn't eat rice in some shape or form. :tu


mmmmmm Rice Krispy Treats :dr:dr:dr


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> mmmmmm Rice Krispy Treats :dr:dr:dr


 :tpd:Yeah those too, and probably Cheerios :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

shaggy said:


> heres a question.....what is the food that everyone in the world likes...
> 
> i will start with a guess/suggestion.....potatoes....who doesnt like potatoes of some type....fries, mashed, baked...whatever


Have you been listening to Ron & Fez today??

MCS


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Have you been listening to Ron & Fez today??
> 
> MCS


:r

ok u found me out....

btw there is no right or wrong answer....just answers


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

rice with corn, potatoes and cheese in it...


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

tuna


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

shaggy said:


> heres a question.....what is the food that everyone in the world likes...
> 
> i will start with a guess/suggestion.....*potatoes*


Without a doubt potatoes are the world's most favorite single food item. Every culture on every continent loves potatoes.

Poutine and smoked meat are a treat from heaven!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Chili.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Warm double fudge brownies with ice cream on top, after a huge bowl of chili. Admiral Salute!:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

taltos said:


> Warm double fudge brownies with ice cream on top, after a huge bowl of chili. Admiral Salute!:tu


Yes....yes, that is it. Salutes, Paul.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Since like is the key word here, I'm going with chocolate.


----------



## Gryphs62 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bacon Salt!


I may have to say Chocolate


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

:alBeer, I dont care what any of you say. I have gone through many days with only drinking beer and that filled me up just nicely. :al


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Chili with chocolate bacon salt, followed by warm double fudge brownies with ice cream on top.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Ummmmm.......CAKE!


MCS


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

could be grain.....that is in alot of stuff....beer, bread, beer,,,,and ummmm beer


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Ice cream.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

Rare cook stake.:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

clampdown said:


> :alBeer, I dont care what any of you say. I have gone through many days with only drinking beer and that filled me up just nicely. :al


 I second that.:al:al:al


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

clampdown said:


> :alBeer, I dont care what any of you say. I have gone through many days with only drinking beer and that filled me up just nicely. :al


I agree. Meal in a glass!! That's how the monks survived long fasts!

Beef Jerky.

Drinking a good beer with beef jerky chew and a mild cigar = best flavor EVER!!!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Durians


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

r-ice said:


> Durians


Only if I need something to keep the flies off of the dog poop in the back yard.:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BBQ Steak & Potaotes:dr:dr I miss the Texas Roadhouse:dr


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

taltos said:


> Only if I need something to keep the flies off of the dog poop in the back yard.:chk:chk


lol its the king of all fruits..


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> Rice, my guess is you would be hard pressed to find people around the world that wouldn't eat rice in some shape or form. :tu


Ummm - my wife for starters. Doesn't even eat cereal made from rice.

Ron


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

r-ice said:


> lol its the king of all fruits..


I flew back from Thailand and someone had a couple of them in their carry on baggage. I changed flights in Manila even though it cost me a couple more days getting home and several hundred dollars.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

taltos said:


> I flew back from Thailand and someone had a couple of them in their carry on baggage. I changed flights in Manila even though it cost me a couple more days getting home and several hundred dollars.


lol but have you eaten it though?? its sooo goood


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Eggs.

And also to agree with what was said before, Beer. A porkchop in every can...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

And who doesn't love a parfait?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

Pig. A truely magical animal:

Bacon, Ham, Pork Chops, fat strips 

mmmmmmmmmm :dr


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nachos!

Who doesn't love a HUGE plate of chips, cheese, beans, onions, jalapeños and well, more cheese?

If you don't love nachos, then you just suck.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Beef!!!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I love Chicken Tenders :dr


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Grits and jowls with gopher gravy


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Steak & Cheese Bomb!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Rolando said:


> Grits and jowls with gopher gravy


Whoa. :r


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

Tobacco...
LOL

But really tho, this thread makes me want some sushi!


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Something I cannot mention the name of without getting in trouble.

It has no calories! :dr


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

vicvitola said:


> Something I cannot mention the name of without getting in trouble.
> 
> It has no calories! :dr


Just lots of proteins right?


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Sashimi.. especially toro (the fatty part around the belly of the tuna) and mirugai


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

r-ice said:


> Just lots of proteins right?


Not sure really. That's another thread I think.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

chenvt said:


> Sashimi.. especially toro (the fatty part around the belly of the tuna) and mirugai


I don't eat bait. The funny thing is that I will not eat raw fish but I love raw clams. Just another screwed up Masshole.:r


----------

